# Made myself a new pocket quiver.



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Decided to make a new pocket quiver. Worked on it 5-6 hours total over the 2 days period. Longest part is waiting for the leather to dry when water forming the pocket.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Beauty job cube !!!!


----------



## SmittyNwess (Feb 2, 2013)

That's real nice , I like the color


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice. I see you have all the tools there too.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice work, the tab is petty sweet also.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Cube, you are very talented with leather, and the design is great! If you are ever selling, I'm buying.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks really nice.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

WOW!! that is great looking. Wish I had the talent to do something like that.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Simply stunning. I like the clasp - it's a bit un-earthly, yet looks completely natural on the leather.

What is your source for leather working tools and clasp items?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful work cube! I'll bet you could sell as many of those as you could make.


----------



## Archerdog (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool. Best pocket quiver I've seen. I like the tab too.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Top shelf craftsmanship! Like your choice of hardware, and that sweet tab too.


----------



## polevaulter95 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is some awesome looking work. I just bought a recurve a couple of months ago, and am possibly more impressed with that grouping in your target! ha.


----------



## ablain (Jun 19, 2012)

Sanford said:


> Cube, you are very talented with leather, and the design is great! If you are ever selling, I'm buying.


x2 I would love one of those tabs as well


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Very nice moulding Cube ... nice and even ... no tool marks ... very nicely done


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments.

The tab is AAE Cavalier Elite Cordovan Tab. I just glued leather face to the metal plate.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice job, would be buyer here also


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I like that!

I too would be very interested in one of those……. good work dude!

maybe make one with a slightly bigger pouch to accommodate a glove and bracer? just a thought


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

I would be a buyer! That looks amazing!


----------



## Farnsrocket (Jan 2, 2014)

Very cool! I have been contemplating making a full sized side quiver....this seems so simple yet effective. I like that you can belt it in if you want. 
Could you get 8 arrows in there? 
Is the piece that goes into your pocket just a stiff piece of leather? 
Do the arrows just wedge in.....did you have to contour that piece with a slight bow in it or is it sewn flat and the arrows make the piece open enough? 
Awesome job!


----------



## MCGio (Aug 28, 2013)

Incredible work, I am stunned. I feel we can forget the amazing craftsmanship of people sometimes.


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

a true work of art


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I would pay good money for a custom one for sure nice work!


----------



## Al_D (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome!!! If you start selling, let us know!


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

IMO this quiver even looks better than some that selling in archery store. really nice.


Edmond


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

IMO this quiver even looks better than some that selling in archery store. really nice.


Edmond


----------



## albradley (Nov 4, 2013)

cubefx said:


> Decided to make a new pocket quiver. Worked on it 5-6 hours total over the 2 days period. Longest part is waiting for the leather to dry when water form...


Stunning craftmanship. I'm fancy to build one. Would you give me the dimensions of yours ?

Cheers
Bradley


----------



## PLAYER (Apr 25, 2006)

I too sir bow to your work. You done good.
I'd be afraid to get it dirty lol.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Great work! Where did get that pocket latch?


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome! 

You are, without a doubt, a true artist.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

That is very nice work!
I d buy one as well!


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Thin Man said:


> Simply stunning. I like the clasp - it's a bit un-earthly, yet looks completely natural on the leather.
> 
> What is your source for leather working tools and clasp items?


I buy most of my stuff at Tandy Leather. I have a couple of stores less then an hour away from me. http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/




Farnsrocket said:


> Very cool! I have been contemplating making a full sized side quiver....this seems so simple yet effective. I like that you can belt it in if you want.
> Could you get 8 arrows in there?
> Is the piece that goes into your pocket just a stiff piece of leather?
> Do the arrows just wedge in.....did you have to contour that piece with a slight bow in it or is it sewn flat and the arrows make the piece open enough?
> Awesome job!


You can fit eight arrows. The arrow holder part of the quiver is just two pieces of 9 oz. leather sewn together. Leather have enough flex to firmly hold the arrows.


----------



## wha.zzup (Mar 7, 2014)

are you making them to sell??? very interested awesome work!!!!


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, that is very nice! Really you should sell them! That looks great.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

looks great !


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

What did you use to finish it?


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

After few PMs and e-mails I decided to make three quivers. I am not sure when I will make more, if ever. This ones are much better quality, using better leather updated templates and my stitching is much improved.

I will place them one at a time in Classifieds. BTW it might be a good present for Fathers Day.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)




----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Pocket Quiver #1


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Pocket Quiver #2


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Pocket Quiver #3


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Nothing but pure AWESOMENESS!!!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## Al_D (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

Those are freaking awesome and I'd love to have one, I just can't justify spending the same amount that I spent on my last 2 quivers on a third quiver. Good luck ont he sales. I can't see them lasting long before being scooped up. You should really look into starting up a small custom shop on Ebay or Amazon or something. By the looks of it, you could make a killing.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice stuff. Nice builds.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

That's real nice


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Made few more. Experimenting with a closure element. Middle one is most practical one and using the magnet clasp.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

I pm'd you


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Here is the "Boar" edition.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

that is so sweet! I cant wait for it!


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Those do look great, especially the middle one with the magnetic closure. Are you selling these?


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Yes, PM me for more info.

Middle one (magnetic) and the one on the right (basket weave) are still available.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Here is "Magnetic" edition


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Love the Celtic Boar :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello

I tip my :set1_CHAPLIN3: to you. Just out standing.

I have 2 . They work great with pair of cargo pants leg pocket.[ Later


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Thank you guys for the comments!

"Boar" and "Magnetic" are gone. "Basket Weave" still available.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

That sir is a thing of beauty!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Killer work


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice fanny quiver! Looks spiffy!

I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Nice fanny quiver! Looks spiffy!
> 
> I'm a little jealous.


I'm a lot jealous. Not as much of the beautiful quivers, as of the skills used to make them. Leather work is a handy skill set to have in your "back pocket"... :mg:

BM


----------



## BikiBoki (Aug 4, 2014)

Not just a craftsman...an artist. Beautiful work, and yes I'm jealous of your ability.:greenwithenvy: 
Thanks for posting the photos.

Bill


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Few latest ones.... 




























And this one was just shipped to the new owner.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Beats my side quiver or the pocket on my cargo pants.


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

is that an arrow head on that one? looks cool!!!


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

wbrogdon said:


> is that an arrow head on that one? looks cool!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Great job....I love doing leather work also an I've made quivers but it takes up too much time and asking whats it worth is the negative for me.....That looks like British Tan to me...?

Dave


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> That looks like British Tan to me...?
> 
> Dave


It is actually mix of few different stains. So, every one is kind of different shade...


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

cubefx said:


> Few latest ones....


Stormcloak banner??

I was an adventurer once, then I took an arrow in the knee...

Nice work


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

cubefx said:


> It is actually mix of few different stains. So, every one is kind of different shade...


OK.....well done.....do you have a form to mold the pocket?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

brilliant work mate...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great stuff My friend


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Can you do custom orders or is this just personal stuff?


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

Fantastic work, I absolutely love mine. 

Ty


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> OK.....well done.....do you have a form to mold the pocket?


I use two piece mold. You can kind of see at the top of the photo.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

cubefx said:


> I use two piece mold. You can kind of see at the top of the photo.


Real nice, love the professionalism of your work and the way you display the animals......Do you do any other leatherwork? I make knife sheaths, gun holster rigs, chaps and leather vests.....I've noticed however the cost of tooling leather has just about doubled.......Yuk!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW.....the mold I made for my pockets on the Quivers was made out of a short piece of 2X4......sanded down to the size I needed......I wet the leather and formed it around the mold till it dried......It worked but I think I like the way your doing it better.......


----------

